# got beef?



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:0


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 8 2009, 10:11 PM~13523228
> *:0
> *


i dont got beef but i wanna argue :0


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

:rant:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

this should get good..i got beef with one fat lil fuck..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Apr 8 2009, 08:12 PM~13523237
> *i dont got beef but i wanna argue :0
> *


you tryin to say i took 7 months to build your frame when i was sitting right next to you was bullshit. you were locked up for most of that time and the rest you were broke :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 8 2009, 08:13 PM~13523265
> *this should get good..i got beef with one fat lil fuck..
> *


come on sic, juan is pretty cool :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

damn i getting my popcorn....


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 8 2009, 10:13 PM~13523273
> *you tryin to say i took 7 months to build your frame when i was sitting right next to you was bullshit. you were locked up for most of that time and the rest you were broke :0
> *


wheres the butthurt form


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 8 2009, 10:14 PM~13523294
> *come on sic,    juan is pretty cool :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: 

thats not beef thats fat


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 8 2009, 08:14 PM~13523297
> *damn i getting my popcorn....
> *


i got peanuts and popcorn :cheesy:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 8 2009, 10:13 PM~13523273
> *you tryin to say i took 7 months to build your frame when i was sitting right next to you was bullshit. you were locked up for most of that time and the rest you were broke :0
> *


you took seven months after i got locked up :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Apr 8 2009, 08:15 PM~13523314
> *wheres the butthurt form
> *


your lucky i was in a good mood *****


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 8 2009, 08:14 PM~13523294
> *come on sic,    juan is pretty cool :biggrin:
> *


:uh:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 8 2009, 10:16 PM~13523338
> *your lucky i was in a good mood *****
> *


you can dish it out but not take it huh?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Apr 8 2009, 08:16 PM~13523333
> *you took seven months after i got locked up :0
> *


i cant call your ass when your locked up fool


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

the dark dude missed one of my bars :machinegun: 




































:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Apr 8 2009, 08:17 PM~13523356
> *you can dish it out but not take it huh?
> *


you were a quiet bitch at chads house


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

fukk that nikka sic!!!

always sneakin up on me in the dark, least you could do is smile nikka! gimme some time to notice :angry:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 8 2009, 10:17 PM~13523360
> *i cant call your ass when your locked up fool
> *


u should take collect calls then *****


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

* :0 I'LL DEFINITELY BE BACK TO KEEP UP W/THE BEEFIN' :biggrin: THANX FOR THE DRAMA THREAD SAROLLERZ :thumbsup: :rofl: *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 8 2009, 08:19 PM~13523395
> * :0 I'LL DEFINITELY BE BACK TO KEEP UP W/THE BEEFIN' :biggrin: THANX FOR THE DRAMA THREAD SAROLLERZ :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 8 2009, 09:18 PM~13523383
> *fukk that nikka sic!!!
> 
> always sneakin up on me in the dark, least you could do is smile nikka!  gimme some time to notice :angry:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 8 2009, 10:18 PM~13523379
> *you were a quiet bitch  at chads house
> *


im calm when i drink not wanting another trip to county


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 8 2009, 08:19 PM~13523395
> * :0 I'LL DEFINITELY BE BACK TO KEEP UP W/THE BEEFIN' :biggrin: THANX FOR THE DRAMA THREAD SAROLLERZ :thumbsup: :rofl:
> *


we all need to vent sometimes :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

opcorn:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: DA_SQUID, unique27, SA ROLLERZ, SWEET*LIL*V, texastrike, hot$tuff5964, IMPRESSIVE B.C., show-bound

:rant: :happysad:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 8 2009, 10:21 PM~13523433
> *we all need to vent sometimes :biggrin:
> *


talking about venting 


BONDO VOIDS!!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ, SWEET*LIL*V, show-bound, RollinBlue, texastrike, DA_SQUID, unique27, hot$tuff5964, IMPRESSIVE B.C.


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 8 2009, 09:21 PM~13523433
> *we all need to vent sometimes :biggrin:
> *


*I DID MY VENTING LAST YEAR, I'M STRAIGHT...IF SOMETHIN' COMES UP THIS YEAR YOU'LL DEFINITELY SEE ME CHILLIN' ON "GOT BEEF?" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 8 2009, 09:22 PM~13523453
> *SA ROLLERZ, SWEET*LIL*V, show-bound, RollinBlue, texastrike, DA_SQUID, unique27, hot$tuff5964, IMPRESSIVE B.C.
> *


copy cat


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 8 2009, 09:22 PM~13523453
> *SA ROLLERZ, SWEET*LIL*V, show-bound, RollinBlue, texastrike, DA_SQUID, unique27, hot$tuff5964, IMPRESSIVE B.C.
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27+Apr 8 2009, 08:17 PM~13523363-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:




























asshole!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 8 2009, 10:22 PM~13523446
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: DA_SQUID, unique27, SA ROLLERZ, SWEET*LIL*V, texastrike, hot$tuff5964, IMPRESSIVE B.C., show-bound
> 
> ...


pick up your pants **** :|


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

*PEACE OUT VENT CREW...GET YOUR VENTIN' DONE BEFORE YOU GO TO BED :biggrin:  *


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

WHO'S GOT BEEF, WITH D.P.G, HOLA AT ME D.O.G..... :roflmao: SNOOP DOGGGGGG


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

here comes the moron crew


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 8 2009, 09:25 PM~13523520
> *pick up your pants **** :|
> *


Watch any good movies lately on your ps3 margie :dunno:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

bums.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 8 2009, 10:28 PM~13523565
> *here comes the moron crew
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: \

i spit my pepsi out!!



wish i had beaf


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 8 2009, 09:28 PM~13523565
> *here comes the moron crew
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Lil Spanks, Lil_Rob00, Stilo-G, socios b.c. prez, the poor boys, sic713
:angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 8 2009, 07:40 PM~13523738
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


screw you a hole!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 8 2009, 08:27 PM~13523553
> *texas drama, meh
> *


X meh


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 8 2009, 10:13 PM~13523265
> *this should get good..i got beef with one fat lil fuck..
> *


You still on that. What ever man. The fact of the matter is that u let me down I spoke on it. now you pissed. its what ever man. Yah I should have made them myself like you said. it is what it is.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

For the record this "Lil Fat Fuck" gots beef with no one at this time.


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

*GOOD MORNING "BEEFERS" :cheesy: :biggrin:  *


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

i dont want beef, i rather have carne asada :cheesy:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

FUCK YOU ALL


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 8 2009, 10:01 PM~13524305
> *For the record this "Lil Fat Fuck" gots beef with no one at this time.
> *


make something up. its good for the hype :0


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

I GOT BEEF...........................


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 9 2009, 07:08 AM~13526170
> *I GOT BEEF...........................
> 
> 
> ...


is that you??????????????/ j/k


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 9 2009, 07:10 AM~13526192
> *is that you??????????????/  j/k
> *



YEAH THATS ME! LOL...
I SELL BEEF IN NEW YORK HERE IN CHINA TOWN....LOL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 8 2009, 09:46 PM~13524121
> *You still on that. What ever man. The fact of the matter is that u let me down I spoke on it. now you pissed. its what ever man. Yah I should have made them myself like you said. it is what it is.
> *


im not even talkin about that...after the fact you still ran your mouth.. and you still do...

sneak dissin...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 9 2009, 09:19 AM~13526273
> *im not even talkin about that...after the fact you still ran your mouth.. and you still do...
> 
> sneak dissin...
> *


ran my mouth? about what? people ask for a good painter I tell them where to go. As far as still "dissing" IDK what the hell your talking about. matter of fact I was looking for you in Dallas so we could talk.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 9 2009, 07:23 AM~13526302
> *ran my mouth? about what? people ask for a good painter I tell them where to go. As far as still "dissing" IDK what the hell your talking about. matter of fact I was looking for you in Dallas so we could talk.
> *


i saw him all over. i said whats up to sic


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 9 2009, 09:24 AM~13526314
> *i saw him all over. i said whats up to sic
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

No beef till nxt wk sorry......gave it up for lent


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Apr 9 2009, 07:59 AM~13526676
> *No beef till nxt wk sorry......gave it up for lent
> *


when are you gonna clear your cheetos bike? :uh:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i never saw sic, i was gonna say whats up


must have been too dark in the arena


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

Where's the Beef


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 9 2009, 09:06 AM~13526766
> *i never saw sic, i was gonna say whats up
> must have been too dark in the arena
> *


i never saw you
i guess there was kittahs outside


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 9 2009, 07:23 AM~13526302
> *ran my mouth? about what? people ask for a good painter I tell them where to go. As far as still "dissing" IDK what the hell your talking about. matter of fact I was looking for you in Dallas so we could talk.
> *


i should of saved the post... but im a just leave it like that.. we dont need to talk.. dont got shit to say to you..



> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Apr 9 2009, 07:24 AM~13526314-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


never saw you either, just saw your truck..
i was by my car most the time..


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 9 2009, 08:00 AM~13526115
> *i dont want beef, i rather have carne asada :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

barbacoa


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

is what it is then


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

im luvn it!!!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

Best topic ever


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 9 2009, 03:10 PM~13530406
> *Best topic ever
> *


eat shit :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

just droppin by to say :|


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Apr 9 2009, 09:40 AM~13527081
> *Where's the Beef
> 
> 
> ...



* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
THAT'S AN OOOOOOOOOOLD COMMERCIAL...NOT THAT I REMEMBER IT, BUT I LOOKED IT UP  :cheesy: :biggrin:  *


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 9 2009, 03:41 PM~13530640
> * :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> THAT'S AN OOOOOOOOOOLD COMMERCIAL...NOT THAT I REMEMBER IT, BUT I LOOKED IT UP   :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 9 2009, 03:10 PM~13530406
> *Best topic ever
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 9 2009, 04:41 PM~13530640
> * :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> THAT'S AN OOOOOOOOOOLD COMMERCIAL...NOT THAT I REMEMBER IT, BUT I LOOKED IT UP   :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 Got ya


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

who wants a black eye, lol


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

*W.T.F, I JUST FOUND OUT A FEW MINUTES AGO THAT I HAVE "BEEF" WITH SOMEONE & I DIDN'T EVEN KNOW IT UNTIL NOW...THAT'S SOME FUNNY SHIT...ANOTHER ONE BITES THE DUST....HAHAHAHAHA! 

OH WELL, NEW YEAR...NEW DRAMA...SAME SUBJECT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I GUESS THE WORLD DOESN'T GO 'ROUND W/OUT FANS :0 :biggrin: 

"FAN" IF YOU WANT ME, COME & GET ME, YOU CLAIM TO KNOW ME-THEN YOU MUST ALREADY KNOW I DON'T FUK AROUND!  LET'S DO THE DAMN THANG OR SHUT THE FUK UP  FIRST & LAST POST ABOUT THIS, I WILL NOT GO TO AN UNAFFILIATED THREAD & DISRESPECT THERE....SA ROLLERZ SAID THIS THREAD'S FOR ALL THOSE THAT HAVE TO VENT :biggrin: ADIOS :wave:*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Apr 9 2009, 04:45 PM~13530672
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Apr 9 2009, 05:47 PM~13531201
> *Got ya
> *



  :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 9 2009, 04:10 PM~13530406
> *Best topic ever
> *



:yes: YUP! YUP!


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and *1 Anonymous Users*)
1 Members: SWEET*LIL*V


hno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 10 2009, 12:07 PM~13539437
> *W.T.F, I JUST FOUND OUT A FEW MINUTES AGO THAT I HAVE "BEEF" WITH SOMEONE & I DIDN'T EVEN KNOW IT UNTIL NOW...THAT'S SOME FUNNY SHIT...ANOTHER ONE BITES THE DUST....HAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> OH WELL, NEW YEAR...NEW DRAMA...SAME SUBJECT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I GUESS THE WORLD DOESN'T GO 'ROUND W/OUT FANS :0  :biggrin:
> ...


vent girl vent :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 10 2009, 02:07 PM~13539437
> *W.T.F, I JUST FOUND OUT A FEW MINUTES AGO THAT I HAVE "BEEF" WITH SOMEONE & I DIDN'T EVEN KNOW IT UNTIL NOW...THAT'S SOME FUNNY SHIT...ANOTHER ONE BITES THE DUST....HAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> OH WELL, NEW YEAR...NEW DRAMA...SAME SUBJECT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I GUESS THE WORLD DOESN'T GO 'ROUND W/OUT FANS :0  :biggrin:
> ...


details please :cheesy:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 10 2009, 01:07 PM~13539437
> *W.T.F, I JUST FOUND OUT A FEW MINUTES AGO THAT I HAVE "BEEF" WITH SOMEONE & I DIDN'T EVEN KNOW IT UNTIL NOW...THAT'S SOME FUNNY SHIT...ANOTHER ONE BITES THE DUST....HAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> OH WELL, NEW YEAR...NEW DRAMA...SAME SUBJECT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I GUESS THE WORLD DOESN'T GO 'ROUND W/OUT FANS :0  :biggrin:
> ...


 :0


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

hot dog fool...
this is big bad hot dog gang right here... haha... WHAT?


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 10 2009, 03:35 PM~13540594
> *vent girl vent :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 10 2009, 06:58 PM~13536080
> *who wants a black eye, lol
> 
> 
> ...


looks like some motherfucker squashed his ear


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 10 2009, 05:30 PM~13541414
> *details please  :cheesy:
> *



*I DON'T EVEN HAVE DETAILS, SO IF YOU HEAR SUM'N LET ME KNOW!* :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Apr 11 2009, 07:39 AM~13545348
> *looks like some motherfucker squashed his ear
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Juan_Gotti (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 10 2009, 12:07 PM~13539437
> *W.T.F, I JUST FOUND OUT A FEW MINUTES AGO THAT I HAVE "BEEF" WITH SOMEONE & I DIDN'T EVEN KNOW IT UNTIL NOW...THAT'S SOME FUNNY SHIT...ANOTHER ONE BITES THE DUST....HAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> OH WELL, NEW YEAR...NEW DRAMA...SAME SUBJECT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I GUESS THE WORLD DOESN'T GO 'ROUND W/OUT FANS :0  :biggrin:
> ...



:cheesy: :cheesy: 

















*OOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!*





:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juan_Gotti_@Apr 11 2009, 10:04 AM~13545818
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Juan_Gotti (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 10 2009, 02:59 PM~13539831
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: SWEET*LIL*V
> hno:
> *


thats only me lol :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 11 2009, 10:21 AM~13545880
> *thats only me lol  :biggrin:
> *


*OH OK COOL * :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juan_Gotti_@Apr 11 2009, 10:12 AM~13545849
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*DAAAAAYYYYYUUUUM!*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

crazy


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 11 2009, 12:08 PM~13546084
> *OH OK COOL   :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, *81.7.TX.
*

:uh:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 11 2009, 08:58 PM~13549075
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Artistics.TX, 81.7.TX.
> 
> ...


 :|


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 11 2009, 06:29 PM~13548843
> *crazy
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Here you go fockers!! DING DING DING RD 1.  

opcorn:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 21 2009, 04:52 PM~13645003
> *Here you go fockers!! DING DING DING RD 1.
> 
> opcorn:
> *


 :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

looks like a the beef is in the tnt topic right now....... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 21 2009, 04:55 PM~13645038
> *looks like a the beef is in the tnt topic right now....... :biggrin:
> *


lmfao no beef just cry baby talking shit behind my backa nd i called them out on it


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 21 2009, 03:36 PM~13645552
> *lmfao no beef just cry baby talking shit behind my backa nd i called them out on it
> *


hahaha u called out who u fat disgusting lumpy ass mutha fucka!!!!! yo Darren i got someone who wants to buy WMW for 10,000.00 is that price negoitable and is ur great CAD,Fabricating skills part of the company or are u gonna sell me the fucken hideous computer generated logo u used to have of some skinny dude on a bike (cause god knows ur lumpy ass would of popped those tire had u sat on any lowrider bike known to man,hahahaaha) maybe i can kut u some 1"steel tires so u can get ur roll on lumpy. hahahaha bitch ass dude don't have a fuckn heart attack and breath b4 u call Joel "jagster" next time so he doesn't call me laffn bout how ur fat ass almost died on the phone cause "Johnny just called me every name in the book" .... hahahahah Darren go chase the fuckn crikets in ur topics ,lol.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 21 2009, 06:47 PM~13646347
> *hahaha u called out who u fat disgusting lumpy ass mutha fucka!!!!! yo Darren i got someone who wants to buy WMW for 10,000.00 is that price negoitable and is ur great CAD,Fabricating skills part of the company or are u gonna sell me the fucken hideous computer generated logo u used to have of some skinny dude on a bike (cause god knows ur lumpy ass would of popped those tire had u sat on any lowrider bike known to man,hahahaaha) maybe i can kut u some 1"steel tires so u can get ur roll on lumpy. hahahaha bitch ass dude don't have a fuckn heart attack and breath b4 u call Joel "jagster" next time so he doesn't call me laffn bout how ur fat ass almost died on the phone cause "Johnny just called me every name in the book" .... hahahahah Darren go chase the fuckn crikets in ur topics ,lol.
> *


lmfao like i said you are called out talking shit behind my back like a bitch so go on and click your heels 3 times and say i wish D was gone i wish D was gone lmfao you are a joke mr.blowing up lmfao


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 21 2009, 04:57 PM~13646434
> *lmfao like i said you are called out talking shit behind my back like a bitch so go on and click your heels 3 times and say i wish D was gone i wish D was gone lmfao i am  a joke  for blowing my boyfriend  lmfao
> *


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 21 2009, 06:59 PM~13646450
> *
> *


 :0 :nono: :nono: :rofl:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 21 2009, 05:01 PM~13646472
> *:0  :nono:  :nono:  :rofl:
> *


SA ROLLERZ, KrazyKutting

oh yea *****. we all on the same team


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 21 2009, 04:57 PM~13646434
> *lmfao like i said you are called out talking shit behind my back like a bitch so go on and click your heels 3 times and say i wish D was gone i wish D was gone lmfao you are a joke mr.blowing up lmfao
> *


Hey news flash bitch, u addmitted to everyone on ur topic that u were gone u fuckn clown. So go play hide and seek with ur stash of Krispy Kremes and come holler at a real playa when u can show us all the machines u own. So first of u were never even at our level u dumb ass,hahahaha. Buy a machine, learn to use it, pay the bills on it, learn to CAD, learn to fabricate (fabricate metal not lies,ahahaha u fuckn idiot) most importantly learn to SPELL dumb fuck,hahahaha. U ain't nuthng lumpy but sum fuckn entertainment and just like all comedians u do get annoying sometimes and especially when u try and copy my exact pricing and style n regards to plaques..... that's when i gota bomb on ur bitch ass cause ur kutter and me are kool and we both laugh at how stupid u are trying to make a point to compete with us just cause we Blew u up in Bike Sales and parts,hahaah so get the fuck out of here with ur b.s. bout u being something other than a flea market perfume selln purse snatcher,hahahah.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 21 2009, 07:02 PM~13646489
> *SA ROLLERZ, KrazyKutting
> 
> oh yea *****. we all on the same team
> *


 :uh: hno: hno:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 21 2009, 05:02 PM~13646489
> *SA ROLLERZ, KrazyKutting
> 
> oh yea *****. we all on the same team
> *


Wuz up John, yeah carnal get ur popcorn i gotta clown on this fukn idiot homie. Everytime he sees that we put out MADD work cause we BALLLINNNN as fuck he goes and get his pussy all hurt,hahahaha. D stop tryn to compete with ur bitch and just let real manufactures handle their business. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 21 2009, 07:03 PM~13646500
> *Hey news flash bitch, u addmitted to everyone on ur topic that u were gone u fuckn clown. So go play hide and seek with ur stash of Krispy Kremes and come holler at a real playa when u can show us all the machines u own. So first of u were never even at our level u dumb ass,hahahaha. Buy a machine, learn to use it, pay the bills on it, learn to CAD, learn to fabricate (fabricate metal not lies,ahahaha u fuckn idiot) most importantly learn to SPELL dumb fuck,hahahaha. U ain't nuthng lumpy but sum fuckn entertainment and just like all comedians u do get annoying sometimes and especially when u try and copy my exact pricing and style n regards to plaques..... that's when i gota bomb on ur bitch ass cause ur kutter and me are kool and we both laugh at how stupid u are trying to make a point to compete with us just cause we Blew u up in Bike Sales and parts,hahaah so get the fuck out of here with ur b.s. bout u being something other than a flea market perfume selln purse snatcher,hahahah.
> *


damn i am not reading all that fuck johnny lmfao you are funny go click your high heels and leave em out your mouth :biggrin: i like it how you put on you doing so well but you have time to worry about me hmmmm i am done here have fun send me my money and step off


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 21 2009, 05:03 PM~13646504
> *:uh:  hno:  hno:
> *


those little bitch ass dudes bittn their nails is yo lumpy ass everytime u see the Ballin ass work that be pourin out of our shops. So stop being a bullshitter and let real muthafukers do real work and u just be content that TNT kut sum shit for u and ur down crown i gave to some kid and told him "don't be a dumb fuck and chrome a down crown b4 u bend it hahahaha" so get ur tampons "EXTRA JUMBO" cause i was told u got a wide set vagina and start ur hibernating.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 22 2009, 03:03 AM~13646500
> *Hey news flash bitch, u addmitted to everyone on ur topic that u were gone u fuckn clown. So go play hide and seek with ur stash of Krispy Kremes and come holler at a real playa when u can show us all the machines u own. So first of u were never even at our level u dumb ass,hahahaha. Buy a machine, learn to use it, pay the bills on it, learn to CAD, learn to fabricate (fabricate metal not lies,ahahaha u fuckn idiot) most importantly learn to SPELL dumb fuck,hahahaha. U ain't nuthng lumpy but sum fuckn entertainment and just like all comedians u do get annoying sometimes and especially when u try and copy my exact pricing and style n regards to plaques..... that's when i gota bomb on ur bitch ass cause ur kutter and me are kool and we both laugh at how stupid u are trying to make a point to compete with us just cause we Blew u up in Bike Sales and parts,hahaah so get the fuck out of here with ur b.s. bout u being something other than a flea market perfume selln purse snatcher,hahahah.
> *


He's a joke bro he was done before he even got out the gate.

He announces he's selling WMW for $10K then tries to make people believe Poor Boys (yeah ok a name like Poor boys has $10K) bought it and the topic didnt go anywhere.

Then he tries to come back as a Plaque company

Then today he tries to say he's back but its not a comeback because he's been here for 5 years :loco: Then he starts shit in the TNT topic to try to drum up business and get people on his side.

The funny thing is TNT has done 10 times more work in less than a year than he has done in 4 years or 5 years or whatever he's been doing. I guess he counted his hustlin days when he was selling gay porn, used dildos, cow chips (That's cow shit for you east coasters), used kids toys, walmart sales bins, and anything else.

He's butt hurt because he got beat by two real businessmen who know WTF they're doing.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 21 2009, 05:08 PM~13646559
> *damn i am not reading all that fuck johnny lmfao you are funny go click your high heels and leave em out your mouth  :biggrin: i like it how you put on you doing so well but you have time to worry about me hmmmm i am done here have fun send me my money and step off
> *


yeah next time u see me at a show step 2 me bitch and ask me for ur 55dollars, i'll make sure u get them. As for now D chalk it up as a loss, besides ur a manufacturer kut another out BIIIAAATTTCH!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 21 2009, 07:12 PM~13646580
> *yeah next time u see me at a show step 2 me bitch and ask me for ur 55dollars, i'll make sure u get them. As for now D chalk it up as a loss, besides ur a manufacturer kut another out BIIIAAATTTCH!!!
> *


like i said show your true colors johnny i will mr.bad ass go call soem more people about how much you hate me bla bla bla cause you are making my point comment by comment


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 22 2009, 03:15 AM~13646607
> *like i said show your true colors johnny i will mr.bad ass go call soem more people about how much you hate me bla bla bla cause you are making my point comment by comment
> *


And what point is that? That you're a sorry lame ass excuse inbred country ass hick who doesnt know a damn thing about lowriding?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 21 2009, 07:17 PM~13646614
> *And what point is that?  That you're a sorry lame ass excuse inbred country ass hick who doesnt know a damn thing about lowriding?
> *


caus eyou 2 have been putting me down and i never knocked you guys not 1 time till today so it shows people what kind of people you guys are so i am out later


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 21 2009, 05:15 PM~13646607
> *like i said show your true colors johnny i will mr.bad ass go call soem more people about how much you hate me bla bla bla cause you are making my point comment by comment
> *


Darren y u actn all shocked that i don't like u bitch???? WTF u think just cause u always postn in my topics bout "great work and thumbs up" that i was gonna fall for u tryn to be affiliated with us???? Fuck no i'd be way to fuckn ASHAMED too tell anyone that i had anything to do with ur retarded ass,lol. So stop jockn our work do ur own thang (whatever the fuck it is,lol) and we'll be busy BALLING as fuck.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 22 2009, 03:18 AM~13646627
> *caus eyou 2 have been putting me down and i never knocked you guys not 1 time till today so it shows people what kind of people you guys are so i am out later
> *


No sir you're the one that always comes in and tries to talk shit about me or TNT whenever your sales are down. You get butt hurt when you see us doing well.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up kk whats up d damn there is some beef in here a kk when u comming back down to odessa tx


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 21 2009, 07:19 PM~13646632
> *Darren y u actn all shocked that i don't like u bitch???? WTF u think just cause u always postn in my topics bout "great work and thumbs up" that i was gonna fall for u tryn to be affiliated with us???? Fuck no i'd be way to fuckn ASHAMED too tell anyone that i had anything to do with ur retarded ass,lol. So stop jockn our work do ur own thang (whatever the fuck it is,lol) and we'll be busy BALLING as fuck.
> *


dude you was on my nuts asking me to be cool to tony and make friends and all that and you would then said i would love to have you rep us on east coast shut teh fuck up and go cut some blow up dolls :uh: 


> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 21 2009, 07:19 PM~13646637
> *No sir you're the one that always comes in and tries to talk shit about me or TNT whenever your sales are down.  You get butt hurt when you see us doing well.
> *


sorry tony everyone know thats a lie but hey what do you expect from a shop like you


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Apr 21 2009, 05:15 PM~13646607-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOhhhh i get it now ur the fuckn innocent asshole that gets picked on by the big bullly hahahaha ur a fuckn joke u clown. Not a good look D to change up ur style in one day and act like i'm pickn on u pusssyyy,hahahah. Next time don't post up shit in TNT or anyother topic talkn shit bout how i fuckd up something (which i didn't just didn't want to do it for u cause ur a bitch who needs to learn to act right, so u don't get bitch slapped so much ahhahahah) and trust me Darren u won't get bombed on.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 21 2009, 07:23 PM~13646677
> *OOOOhhhh i get it now ur the fuckn innocent asshole that gets picked on by the big bullly hahahaha ur a fuckn joke u clown. Not a good look D to change up ur style in one day and act like i'm pickn on u pusssyyy,hahahah. Next time don't post up shit in TNT or anyother topic talkn shit bout how i fuckd up something (which i didn't just didn't want to do it for u cause ur a bitch who needs to learn to act right, so u don't get bitch slapped so much ahhahahah) and trust me Darren u won't get bombed on.
> *


hey i am not the one callinga ndtexting everyone saying i want him gone bla bla bla like a little kid bro so talk all teh shit you want later i am out and if you think you can bitch slap me here i am bro mr.badass lmfao


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Apr 21 2009, 05:22 PM~13646659
> *whats up kk whats up d damn there is some beef in here a kk when u comming back down to odessa tx
> *


Que onda Rocky, hey man despensa for the shit talkn carnal. Just that this dumb fuck needs to quit fuckn with peeps in the lowrider world and stay into offroadkentucky derby krashin,hahah. I should be flyn to Odessa/Midland n a week or two to pick up Junior Castros Hummer and Dually for us to Kandy. So i'll keep u posted carnal the TASTE OF LATIN fellas are gonna have a BBQ when i go up there so we can drink some beer and chop it up bout more work so ur more than welcome to come over and chill with us carnal. 619 861 6551 text me ur number Rocky. Peace.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 21 2009, 05:25 PM~13646705
> *hey i am not the one callinga ndtexting everyone saying i want him gone bla bla bla like a little kid bro so talk all teh shit you want later i am out and if you think you can bitch slap me here i am bro mr.badass lmfao
> *


Mutha fucker i don't think i can i promise u if u ever are in the same town as me and want to feel a strong mutha fucker krack ur jaw, hit me up bitch.
This ain't Tony u talkn too asswipe, i'll mop the floor up with ur lumpy ass REAL TALK


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 21 2009, 05:25 PM~13646705
> *hey i am not the one callinga ndtexting everyone saying i want him gone bla bla bla like a little kid bro so talk all teh shit you want later i am out and if you think you can bitch slap me here i am bro mr.badass lmfao
> *


Callin and textn WTF???? don't know where u get ur compulsive lies from but whatever. How many time u want to hear that Joel "jagster" called me laffn bout how u had just called him bout to have a heart attack cause "johnny called me everyname in the book" get ur facts straight bitch. N Yes when i was in Los Angeles i stopped at Beeps in SFV for sum grub and met up with Turtle and Joel afterwards to tell him that i thought u were a piece of shit. ahahahah


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

please feel out all necessary info


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 21 2009, 08:24 PM~13647300
> *please feel out all necessary info
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




On a serious note. let the record show that Darren has had beef with almost every other shop in the bike forum.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 21 2009, 05:28 PM~13647345
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> On a serious note. let the record show that Darren has had beef with almost every other shop in the bike forum.
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 21 2009, 06:28 PM~13647345
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> On a serious note. let the record show that Darren has had beef with almost every other shop in the bike forum.
> *


and was made an example of everytime. i just read all this and the dumb ass ***** did spell(the) right once


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 21 2009, 06:24 PM~13647300
> *please feel out all necessary info
> 
> 
> ...


thats a good 1 sam lol


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 21 2009, 05:28 PM~13646738
> *Mutha fucker i don't think i can i promise u if u ever are in the same town as me and want to feel a strong mutha fucker krack ur jaw, hit me up bitch.
> This ain't Tony u talkn too asswipe, i'll mop the floor up with ur lumpy ass REAL TALK
> *


I will pitch in on gas to see this happen!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TonyO, *BigTex*

Whats up brother whats the status on my stuff that I ordered a while back?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 22 2009, 06:07 PM~13653623
> *I will pitch in on gas to see this happen!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Naw he'll probably fly first class to Evansville. He just has to look for a 500 lb piece of garbage hillbilly and go to work on him like a punching bag.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 22 2009, 08:13 AM~13653677
> *Naw he'll probably fly first class to Evansville.  He just has to look for a 500 lb piece of garbage hillbilly and go to work on him like a punching bag.
> *


  
I just wanted to SAY ROAD TRIP!!!!!


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

damn i missed some shit again, too busy at work today :biggrin: looks like the same layitlow drama, i'm surprised no one posted that pic of "metalworks, serious business" :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 22 2009, 12:29 PM~13655019
> *damn i missed some shit again, too busy at work today  :biggrin:  looks like the same layitlow drama, i'm surprised no one posted that pic of "metalworks, serious business"  :biggrin:
> *


I made that.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

People's butts were hurt


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 22 2009, 11:00 AM~13655292
> *I made that.
> *


ofcoarse you do


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 22 2009, 02:12 PM~13656062
> *  People's butts were hurt
> *


what happen? I read it . :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

i read it too, and he is right


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Apr 22 2009, 01:22 PM~13656745-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THE TRUTH HURTS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 22 2009, 03:47 PM~13657022
> *THE TRUTH HURTS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

NEXT .................. ding ding


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 22 2009, 10:15 PM~13661245
> *NEXT ..................  ding ding
> *


them fools just really dont like you huh?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 22 2009, 08:16 PM~13661262
> *them fools just really dont like you huh?
> *


what fools?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 22 2009, 10:19 PM~13661313
> *what fools?
> *


i cant stand this fool! :uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 22 2009, 10:19 PM~13661313
> *what fools?
> *


deeeezzzz nnnnnnnn......you know the rest :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 22 2009, 10:21 PM~13661341
> *deeeezzzz nnnnnnnn......you know the rest :biggrin:
> *


i really cant stand this fool! :uh: :uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 22 2009, 10:21 PM~13661346
> *i really cant stand this fool!  :uh:  :uh:
> *


paul wall called, he wants his chin hair back


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 22 2009, 10:22 PM~13661364
> *paul wall called, he wants his chin hair back
> *


it hides my double chin :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 22 2009, 10:22 PM~13661364
> *paul wall called, he wants his chin hair back
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 22 2009, 10:23 PM~13661382
> *it hides my double chin :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


be proud that jeebus gave you mo chins den de average man


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 22 2009, 10:25 PM~13661412
> *be proud that jeebus gave you mo chins den de average man
> *


i dont believe in JEEBUS


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 22 2009, 10:24 PM~13661392
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


and this fool...i reallllyllyllylylylylylllylylylyy cant stand this sum of biotch


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 22 2009, 08:30 PM~13661499
> *and this fool...i reallllyllyllylylylylylllylylylyy cant stand this sum of biotch
> *


he can barly stand, himself..................................


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 22 2009, 10:32 PM~13661539
> *he can barly stand, himself..................................
> *


hahahahaqha. fukked up


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 22 2009, 10:32 PM~13661539
> *he can barly stand, himself..................................
> *


fock you poo-toe.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

*BEEFING!! Its wuts cool in the Bike Forum!! :0 *


*
DING DING DING RD 2!!  *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 23 2009, 08:15 AM~13664586
> *BEEFING!! Its wuts cool in the Bike Forum!!  :0
> 
> DING DING DING RD 2!!
> *


Darrens not off his Ban yet. when he gets back it will be on. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 22 2009, 08:59 PM~13661944
> *fock you  poo-toe.
> *


you know im just messing with you homie :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 23 2009, 11:06 AM~13665767
> *you know im just messing with you homie :biggrin:
> *


Im not :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 23 2009, 09:11 AM~13665818
> *Im not :0
> *


ok kool


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 23 2009, 09:04 AM~13665740
> *Darrens not off his Ban yet. when he gets back it will be on. :biggrin:
> *


 hno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:rant:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 23 2009, 08:04 AM~13665740
> *Darrens not off his Ban yet. when he gets back it will be on. :biggrin:
> *


He got baned? I did'nt even notice.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 23 2009, 11:42 AM~13666093
> *He got baned? I did'nt even notice.
> *


2 days.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 23 2009, 09:50 AM~13666159
> *2 days.
> *


what for?


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

read back


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Apr 23 2009, 11:51 AM~13666180
> *what for?
> *


peeing in the kittie pool and touching himself in the shower.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Modernists believe organization and environment are separate entities with separate functions. They believe there are boundaries between the two. Hatch & Cunliffe perceive the environment as providing the organization its resources such as labor, raw material, ideas, etc. (Hatch & Cunliffe, 2006). 

Symbolic-interpretivists believe organizations are part of the environment. Hatch & Cunliffe explain the relationships organizations and individuals have with the environment. Symbolic-interpretivists believe that the environment is the larger entity and organizations are smaller communities within it. Hatch & Cunliffe theorize that management works to build the organizational environment to be a pillar in the overall environment (Hatch & Cunliffe, 2006).

Post-Modernists make an ethical point when it comes to organizations and the environment. They use the environment for its labor, raw materials, etc. Hatch & Cunliffe state that organizations should “take responsibility for constructing organizations” because we are where that responsibility rests upon (Hatch & Cunliffe, 2006). 
:rant:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

english bROtha :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 24 2009, 06:18 PM~13676271
> *english bROtha :biggrin:
> *


That was my reply to this week's discussion question 


Each perspective examines organizations and their perceived relationships to the environment differently. For this discussion, describe these differences. What are some of the enacted features of your organization’s environment and the ways these features are displayed or perceived that might be consistent with one of the perspectives?


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 10 2009, 02:07 PM~13539437
> *W.T.F, I JUST FOUND OUT A FEW MINUTES AGO THAT I HAVE "BEEF" WITH SOMEONE & I DIDN'T EVEN KNOW IT UNTIL NOW...THAT'S SOME FUNNY SHIT...ANOTHER ONE BITES THE DUST....HAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> OH WELL, NEW YEAR...NEW DRAMA...SAME SUBJECT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I GUESS THE WORLD DOESN'T GO 'ROUND W/OUT FANS :0  :biggrin:
> ...


SOOOOO, HERE'S AN UPDATE ON THE WHOLE "SURPRISE! I HAVE ANOTHER FAN" SITUATION. :uh: I WAS IN PLAIN VIEW THE OTHER DAY & "MY FAN" DID EVERYTHING IN HER POWER NOT TO SEE ME EYE TO EYE. YOUR TRUE COLORS ARE TRANSPARENT WHEN YOU'RE FACE TO FACE :roflmao: :roflmao: I'M DOWN WHENEVER YOU'RE READY...WE'LL DO IT ON YOUR TIME, SINCE YOU STARTED ALL THE SHIT TALKIN' :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU'RE A FUKIN' JOKE! YOU SAY, "EVERYONE CAN SEE RIGHT THROUGH MY FAKE LIFE." WELL, EVERYONE SEEN HOW FUKIN SCARED YOU WERE :uh: YOU'RE JOKE & I'M FABULOUS! ON THAT NOTE, KEEP LOOKIN' IN ON MY LIFE "FAN" THERE ARE BIGGER & BETTER THINGS HAPPENIN' IN THE NEAR FUTURE....ENJOY & ALWAYS REMEMBER... YOUR ENVY MEANS THAT I'M GREAT  </span>

<span style=\'color:MAGENTA\'>FUK WHAT U HEARD & THINK IT'S "MY LIFE"!!!


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 24 2009, 10:18 AM~13676271


OOOPPPS, I DID IT AGAIN :cheesy: 

YOU DID SAY "VENT" RIGHT   ANOTHER ONE BITES THE DUST :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V+Apr 30 2009, 09:24 AM~13741709-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep. vent away :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I'm still tangling with this crap :rant:

"Because of the differences between modernist and symbolic interpretivist views both debate their views. Modernists debate “subjectivity undermines scientific rigor, while symbolic interpretivists say it cannot be avoided” in their arguments over which method should be used in managing organizations (Hatch & Cunliffe, 2006)." 

I'm working on a 12 page paper on the BS. This is the assignment 

_Compare and contrast the three organization theory perspectives. 

What are the assumptions underlying the management of organizations from these views? 
How do the perspectives help us to create a range of possibilities for designing and managing organizations? 
Which perspective appears to have the most utility from your point of view? 
Your paper must use APA format, correct grammar, and create a logical, organized presentation._


I can only use references from the school library and maybe Google Scholar but damn its a strugle :rant: 

That's my beef, beef with homework :angry:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 24 2009, 06:18 PM~13676271
> *english bROtha :biggrin:
> *


If you were a modernist and I was a symbolic-interpretivist we'd be doing this :rant: :twak: :buttkick: :angry: 

You would say your views are better because they can be confirmed and repeated. I would say my views are better because they are tailored to the specific issue at hand. :angry:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

myself, being of sound mind, hesitates to articulate, for the fear that i might deviate from the truest course of rectitude.







in other words...... "i dont know"





i can use big words too


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 3 2009, 03:46 AM~13766545
> *myself, being of sound mind, hesitates to articulate, for the fear that i might deviate from the truest course of rectitude.
> in other words...... "i dont know"
> i can use big words too
> ...


Homework pisses me off :angry: 

I'm lucky I only have this paper and the final project paper in this class along with a lot of bullshit I have to reply to every week in the discussion questions. Some of these people read into it too much and others don't make any sense at all and don't answer the question


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 2 2009, 07:50 PM~13766564
> *Homework pisses me off  :angry:
> 
> I'm lucky I only have this paper and the final project paper in this class along with a lot of bullshit I have to reply to every week in the discussion questions.  Some of these people read into it too much and others don't make any sense at all and don't answer the question
> *


think about this, how many other students are turning in the same exact paper that you are? probably a whole lot more than you would want to read. when professors have to do this kind of thing, they only really read the first chunk of the paper, and gauge the rest of the work from that. so all you really need is a good start, and maybe a good ending, and the rest will take care of itself.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 3 2009, 03:55 AM~13766584
> *think about this, how many other students are turning in the same exact paper that you are?  probably a whole lot more than you would want to read.  when professors have to do this kind of thing, they only really read the first chunk of the paper, and gauge the rest of the work from that.  so all you really need is a good start, and maybe a good ending, and the rest will take care of itself.
> *


That's true. She told us to break it down into 5 sections and have 5 main headings. That'll make it easier for her to grade because there's like 16 students in the class so she has to read over 160 pages. She'll just skim through them and see if we covered all the areas we were supposed to. Its just a pain in the ass coming up with that many pages


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

I sent my bikes parts and money to Sic and it's been a year and a half now and have received nothing. :angry: We have made arrangements to settle this and haven't received anything from that!!!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:rant: blah blah blah


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 21 2009, 01:19 PM~14840681
> *:rant:  blah blah blah
> *


basicall what i get all the time lol


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 2 2009, 05:30 PM~13766495
> *I'm still tangling with this crap :rant:
> 
> "Because of the differences between modernist and symbolic interpretivist views both debate their views.  Modernists debate “subjectivity undermines scientific rigor, while symbolic interpretivists say it cannot be avoided” in their arguments over which method should be used in managing organizations (Hatch & Cunliffe, 2006)."
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:banghead: :rant:

What are the most important issues, related to bias and validity, that you will need to address in your study design? 

The most important issue related to bias and validity in my research will be the fact that my experience with micromanagement is the basis of my study. I will not include any of my own personal experience in my study. The research will only include non-influenced data from the participants of the study. I wish to hear negative, positive, and neutral responses to the interviews I conduct in the study. As my research evolves I will need to gain insight from my mentors on techniques as to how I can avoid personal bias in my study.

In terms of Maxwell’s descriptive validity, in order to avoid distorting or misconstruing data, validation checks will be conducted after every interview from each participant to summarize their replies. Maxwell explains the issue of distorting data is problematic in accounts where data is handed down through generations and becomes harder to validate with every generation. This issue will be minimized and avoided through researching and interviewing participants who have first hand experience. Participants who only knew of or heard of micromanagement through other accounts will not be used in the study.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

back ttt :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

fuck all'yall.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Oct 30 2009, 06:41 PM~15517843
> *fuck all'yall.
> *


thank you for those kind words :biggrin:


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 8 2009, 09:13 PM~13523265
> *this should get good..i got beef with one fat lil fuck..
> *


What did cadillac pimpin do to you



































Jk bro


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@Oct 30 2009, 08:54 PM~15517947
> *What did cadillac pimpin do to you
> Jk bro
> *



what a ***.....


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 2 2009, 05:46 PM~13766545
> *myself, being of sound mind, hesitates to articulate, for the fear that i might deviate from the truest course of rectitude.
> in other words...... "i dont know"
> i can use big words too
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:rant:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Aug 17 2009, 06:40 AM~14790200
> *I sent my bikes parts and money to Sic and it's been a year and a half now and have received nothing.  :angry:  We have made arrangements to settle this and haven't received anything from that!!!!!  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:rant:


----------



## Ray68 (Jul 1, 2009)

fagets


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

good topic


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 28 2009, 06:35 PM~15807806
> *good topic
> *


x 76


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:|


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

TTT


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

texas gets a bad name because of a small select group of retards. 


discuss.....................


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Well Those Fools From Califas running there Mouth aint doing any better.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

YUP BUNCH OF FUCKIN LITTLE KIDS ON SUMMER VACATION FUCKIN UP LIL...AND THEY ACTSUALLY CALL THEM SELVES bIKE BUILDERS...YEAH RIGHT...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LMAO


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> YUP BUNCH OF FUCKIN LITTLE KIDS ON SUMMER VACATION FUCKIN UP LIL...AND THEY ACTYALKY CALL THEM SELVES VIKE BUILDERS...YEAH RIGHT...


Internet Tough Guys...


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

oneofakind said:


> YUP BUNCH OF FUCKIN LITTLE KIDS ON SUMMER VACATION FUCKIN UP LIL...AND THEY ACTSUALLY CALL THEM SELVES bIKE BUILDERS...YEAH RIGHT...


Their not bike builders they just assemble a bike ....just of bunch pussies running their mouths about bunch nonsense i guess they get no attention at home


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:drama:


cone_weezy said:


> Their not bike builders they just assemble a bike ....just of bunch pussies running their mouths about bunch nonsense i guess they get no attention at home


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Ah, i see this topic still works.... enjoy


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> texas gets a bad name because of a small select group of retards.
> 
> 
> discuss.....................


I hated Texas before i went down there, nice peeps and fine drunk girls... so Texas is cool in my book.... except for all the sports teams... they can all suck d*ck.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

cowgirls:boink:


:RO~Chucky: said:


> I hated Texas before i went down there, nice peeps and fine drunk girls... so Texas is cool in my book.... except for all the sports teams... they can all suck d*ck.....


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

mr.widow-maker said:


> cowgirls:boink:


Cowboy hating much ??? Fuck the haters


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

nahh I'm not hungry


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

furby714 said:


> Cowboy hating much ??? Fuck the haters


THAT'S RIGHT FUCK :finger:ALL THE COWBOY HATTERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

furby714 said:


> Cowboy hating much ??? Fuck the haters


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> texas gets a bad name because of a small select group of retards.
> 
> 
> discuss.....................


Qft


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> texas gets a bad name because of a small select group of retards.
> 
> 
> discuss.....................


Texans fans :yessad:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

I don't watch any sports.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:boink:


JUSTDEEZ said:


> I don't watch any sports.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

No more fans


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

New page


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

No more beef!!!!!


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Qft


----------

